# buddy got a 510



## Osirisdudeman (Oct 19, 2004)

POSTED number 9 in Sport Compact Car MAG out of 100
his is an early 70's

can some one tell me about these cars?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I can tell you it isn't a B11 or B12. Moved to classic Datsun


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

It's only one of the most revered Nissans ever. Goodness do some reading. But yeah, its cheap, rides on rails, and featured IRS (which few contemporaries did, certainly none in that price range).


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Its similar to a BMW 2002 but was released a few years earlier if my memory is correct. Highly interchangable with the later Z and Nissan parts, this car is very popular for rallying and SCCA events. It featured things other cars didnt have at the time and IMO is one of the most beautiful cars ever.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

*DATSUN 510*

DUUUUUUUUDE!!! datsun 510s rule!!!  love them.. i got one of them just not runin at the moment. These cars are like my fav. cars if u lookin my link on my signature i have a pic of my 510 looks like crap at the moment lol its my life project car. wanna noe more about DATSUN 510s ill tell u later gotta go back to work  peaCE


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

http://www.dimequarterly.tierranet.com/

http://the510realm.com/

these links are good if u wanna learn more about datsun 510s :thumbup:


----------



## Osirisdudeman (Oct 19, 2004)

cool TY guys


----------

